# Need Help with Switchback XT vibrations!!!



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh and its set up with a Muzzy Zero Effect rest, Limbsaver stabilizer and truglo sight. All are tight.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Ata on a Switchback XT is 31 inches I believe the original Switchback has an ata of 33 inches, but I could be wrong about that. If it is a SBXT get it tuned and/or new stings and cables, if the ata is that far off the cam will be out of time as well and may be causing the vibration


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

whoops, I meant 31' ATA.  (newb)
Im in search of a 28" cam for it and then its a new winners choice for it. But made me kinda nervous wondering if i got a lemonukey:

Thanks for the info!!! Anyone else?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Check the mathew site. The have a bunch of threads in the FAQ Tech section on tuning.
As far as finding a cam, you won't do better than here. Do a search for it, or place a WTB/WTT add in the classifieds.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone else have any hand shock out of an XT? I have shot a original switchback that was so dead in your hands you didnt even know it was there. But this is the first XT i have shot. But i have heard so many good things about i couldnt pass up the deal i got with everything on it! 

But im just wondering if anyone has had this problem if your bow needs tuned or a new string and cables?


----------



## grissom88 (Oct 24, 2009)

you can put a dead end string stop on it and it will take out the vibration. i have put several of them on for ppl and everyone was suprised on how well they work. they are a lot cheaper than strings.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Ditto on the string stop- i have an inexpensive aftermarket stopper on my XT and its amazing how different this bow feels and shoots


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

My SBXT is also dead in the hands. If the string is original it definitely needs replacing since the SBXT havn't been sold in a couple of years. Definitly get a custom set off of one ofthe makers on this site. You wont hear anything bad about any of them.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, i will get a new string on it and try a string stop.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

ge1.5mw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and am seeking help. I had just bought a Switchback XT on ebay and recieved it a couple days ago.
> 
> ...


Your bow is definetly out of tune. I have shot a SBXT for 4 years now and it is one of the most vibration free bows I have shot. I would replace the strings and cables first, put a dead end string stop (not that it should need it) and tune everything up. I should be a dead in the hand shot.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Im going to bring it to the bow shop today.(if i get off work before it closes at 7pm:sad Im gunna swap the cam for now and then probably order a string from one of the guys on here.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree bows out of tune or... Your shooting too light of arrows....my guess its out. When they get loud,you can bet its out of tune.....


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been shooting some Easton 340's with 100g field tip, which are pretty light. But i also have some gold tip 5575's which are quite a bit stiffer.

Its not so much that it is loud. it is just the hand shock.

Still havent been to the shop yet either with the holidays and workin on the road, And still waitin on my cam that the guy said he would send on the 20th. New string from and AT builder should be here soon. So after that ill get it tuned up and see whats goin on

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## OCDARCHER (Nov 24, 2008)

ck vince tune on matthews fourms


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

I will probably have my buddy tune it up that way and see what happens. Just got my cam today so it should be set up by this weekend. Stay tuned and thanks for the help guys!!!

AT RULES!!!


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

ok i guys im getting the XT tuned up. I still have that little bit of vibration. My arrow weight is 358g. Is that too light?

I think the minimum for 70# is 350g.

Can anyone out there with the XT and have no vibes share their arrow weight? im wondering if it is too light,

Like i said the bow is not loud and the vibes are minimal but enough to aggravate.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

How is your cam rotation? I would say you are out of time a little.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

360 grains and totally dead in the hand.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

If your shooting 70 lbs then in a goldtip you need to be shooting a 75/95. And for 70 lbs 358 grains is pretty light. Why don't you post a picture of your cam rotation?


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Well guys my cam is in time and i actually weighed my arrows at 408g.
I took my bow all apart and checked my limbs for hidden cracks in the limb pocket and everything looked good.

What i did find is a little scratch on the inside of the limb next to the cam. Im pretty sure the cam is not supposed to hit the limb. The cam had a little bit of wiggle play when i moved it from side to side. Soooooooo im wondering if the axel may be bent or the plastic bushing is worn out. This is a used cam off ebay.

Is anyone elses cam that close to the limb???

What do u guys think??


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my cam timing. Also i had put a piece of tape in between the cam and limb fork and shot it. It didnt leave a mark on the tape so its not hitting now.

Maybe it had before at sometime who knows. Im about ready to just bring it to scheels and pay to have it looked at! This is starting to get irritating. 

Thanks for all the help guys, let me know what u think


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Its really hard to tell from a picture but it looks like you might be a little under rotated. You can run a string from the little 3/32nd hole in the bottom of your cam all the way up to the top limb. Measure from your shooting string to the thread you run to the top limb untill it's parallel at the bottom and the top of the string. Then if your thread dont center the other 3/32nd hole that is right above your post with the S on it that means your rotation is off. If it is below the thread you need to twist your buss cable up a little. If it is above the thread you need to twist your shooting string up some. From the pictures your cam does look really close to your limb. Your bushings could be worn out and rotation off a little bit.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep your cam is out of time.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

What is your bh? I would also like to see how it shot with a 75/95 and a trophy taker rest. I would send that bow to Ryan Manning at Endzone Sports in Norton KS and let him put it to spec for you.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

BH and ATA are right on 7.5 and 31 on the dot. 

I did run a string on top of the timing holes to the top limb but i didnt measure just kinda eyeballed it and it looked parallel. I will check it again and have someone measure while i hold the string. Also tried using an arrow but its kinda hard to keep it straight with the holes balancing on the limb fork.

I did whip up a string stop out of a old limbsaver stab and a shotgun cleaning rod which took care of alot of the vibes. ill post pics in the DIY section later.

Im gunna mess around with the cam timing again tomorrow and see what happens.

Thanks for all the help guys it is greatly appreciated. And thanks for the name of a guy that is a recommended tech!!! I may give him a call.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Well cam is in time. Measured and it was perfect. Even double checked by setting my bow in the press, getting the string level and then putting the level on the timing holes.

Anyone else have anything??? Otherwise its goin to scheels.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

From the pic above it looks like your are missing a spacer or bushing or maybe the beating in the cam is bad the can shouldn't be that close to the limb


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

what is the "beating"? a spacer in between the bearing and bushing?


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

ahhhh i think u meant bearing. Threw me for a loop there. Im just gunna bring it somewhere and get it looked at. After i installed the string stop it cancelled almost all the vibes. But from what i hear from other people with XT's with no string stop have no vibes at all. So it still leads me to believe that something aint right.

thanks for all the input guys!!!


----------

